
Thought-Terminating Cliche - maest
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thought-terminating_clich%C3%A9
======
evolve2k
My teens love internet memes, some of which are commonly used to close a
conversation.

I’ve heard from my teens that in highschool the term ‘simp’ [0] is often used
to shut down conversations; To the point of stopping boy/girl relations in the
School class as every attempted interaction by a boy to a girl is shouted down
by the other boys with a loud collective delclarion of ‘SIMP!’

0\.
[https://www.dictionary.com/e/slang/simp/](https://www.dictionary.com/e/slang/simp/)

------
maest
Some other examples I've seen in current discourse (mostly in the US context):

* Calling someone Antifa

* Calling someone a "Karen"

* "Play stupid games, win stupid prizes"

* Something being a constitutional right.

* "Mainstream media" as a way of invalidating any facts presented by the main media outlets.

~~~
musicale
Well at least OK Boomer seems to be over for now.

> Something being a constitutional right

Wouldn't that usually be a question of fact which should be resolvable based
on the constitution and associated case law?

~~~
unholiness
In my experience, it's pretty common for people to bring up the fact that
something is legal to avoid the question of whether it's right.

~~~
logicprog
In my experience it's pretty common for people to bring up the fact that
something isn't morally right in order to imply that it shouldn't be legal.
This is, when challenged, usually followed either by evasion or claims that
the other person is immoral. Because obviously, if you don't want to ban all
immoral things, obviously you're immoral.

So some people bring up the founding principles of our nation and the case law
built around it because it's the best kind of common ground - agreed upon
societal basis/"social contract" \- they can think of to explain why some
immoral things should be illegal but some immoral things shouldn't.

------
dificilis
I am going to dispute "it is what it is" as a meaningless cliche, because I
understand it to have a meaning like:

"We all know that this thing is not ideal, but, for various reasons, we are
stuck with how it currently is."

It is acceptable to use this expression if those listening are already aware
of the various reasons why "it" can't be changed.

It's more a summary of the situation as currently understood, than an argument
in itself.

------
mncharity
> a form of loaded language, commonly used to propagate[sic] cognitive
> dissonance

For anyone curious about the inversion error, the change from "quell" was made
in December by a "the owner of this account has abusively used multiple
accounts". I wonder whether there's tooling for bulk reverts, or if was this
just missed.

------
musicale
"Here we go again" is an example of one of my least favorite phrase classes,
the discussion-killer.

------
iconjack
"Rape is rape"

